# Dosage for baby goat for penicillin g



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

I looked on here and found to give 1/8 cc for a 6 lb goatvis this enough band to give onevtimeva day my baby bore has a rattle since birth,he was born on day before mother's day 
Judy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I have to do the figuring on a syringe lol but I'm coming out with 1/5 cc for roughly 6 pounds.
If it was me? I would go ahead and give 1/2 and instead of penicillin I would use biomycin. Because I'm using a 3cc syringe and it's just a little line below 1/2.....but that's me


----------



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok I have to do the figuring on a syringe lol but I'm coming out with 1/5 cc for roughly 6 pounds.
> If it was me? I would go ahead and give 1/2 and instead of penicillin I would use biomycin. Because I'm using a 3cc syringe and it's just a little line below 1/2.....but that's me


I was recommend by a vet to use that too at 1 cc per 15 Pd for a small goat kid and do you give anything for fevervor pain and a rattle ?

how did you give the bio mycin 200 daily two times a day for his long ?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The fever and pain you can give aspirin unless you can get some batamine. I honestly don't know what the dose is on aspirin though. I've only had to use it on one kid that was screaming in pain and I gave her a lot of a cattle bolus since I figured she was on her way of dying anyways. But also if it's just the fever your worried about wrap in a plastic bag and put him in cold water. It worked really well on one kid then I put him in a small box with ice packs. He didn't really show that much sign of pain so skipped the aspirin or maybe I had batamine I'm not sure


----------



## judygoatgal (Mar 31, 2016)

*h0w many times a day to give penicillin g*

I am wanting to be sure i am using penicillin g procaine correctly if you are suppose to be given one time a day if its a twenty pd goat one cc for a twenty pd one time a day or given two injs of one half cc two times is this the way to use it correctly.
Judy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually you would be giving 1cc per 20 lbs twice a day for 5 to 7 days.


----------



## Katamiranda (Jul 7, 2017)

Are you giving the biomycin by mouth or injecting?


----------

